# Zaino show car polish



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I finally clay barred my goat this weekend and put on three coats of
zaino Z5 polish. The Goat looks Awesome! I've never seen it shine like
this before. With the mediocre paint it has this really brings it to life!
The clay bar took of a bunch of crap that was stuck or imbedded in the clear coat causing lumps in the wax I had been using...I was skeptical, but $80 later and one afternoon of work, I'm sold. It's the best stuff I've ever used.
I highly recommend it. Clay bar your goat, windows and all. It works like a
charm. Pics to come in a few days. It got dark on me. :cheers


----------



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

I cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I clayed my car this weekend also, very easy, and didn't take as much time as I thought it would.

Wax tonight...

Chris


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

arty: zaino is the best


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I live for the next time I can Zaino my cars. 
Been using it since I ran some Impala SS guys in Hallsville, TX back in 2002 with my Mercury Marauder. Great stuff.


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

GTOtbird said:


> I live for the next time I can Zaino my cars.
> Been using it since I ran some Impala SS guys in Hallsville, TX back in 2002 with my Mercury Marauder. Great stuff.


East Texas!!! Haha...but yeah, zaino seems to be the best...I'm ording my starter kit this week arty:


----------

